# My First Kill, My First Post



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys I just bought my first slingshot last month (black widow) been practicing on targets out my back garden since I got it and just made my first kill yesterday! I was on my cousins farm and pulled out my catty, My cousin laughed (he owns a mossberg shotgun) but on my second shot I banged a woodpigeon out of a tree and got an instant kill! my cuz was almost as shocked as the **** bird lol. Anyway I never used a slingshot as a kid (I'm 23 now) but I think I just found a new hobby I just wish I took a photo to post here but I only joined today, I will be sure to post my next kill


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats for the good shooting.
And, as has been said more than a few times, welcome to the insanity of ss's!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats mate. looking forward your pics


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys I have been browsing the hunting section and some of the guys on here pull off epic shots with a ss. btw as stupid as it may sound I know not to shoot red squirrels as they are far from pests in the uk but is there anything else less obvious I should refrain from shooting on private land?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job and glad you showed up your cuz!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

kurthelborn said:


> Hey guys I just bought my first slingshot last month (black widow) been practicing on targets out my back garden since I got it and just made my first kill yesterday! I was on my cousins farm and pulled out my catty, My cousin laughed (he owns a mossberg shotgun) but on my second shot I banged a woodpigeon out of a tree and got an instant kill! my cuz was almost as shocked as the **** bird lol. Anyway I never used a slingshot as a kid (I'm 23 now) but I think I just found a new hobby I just wish I took a photo to post here but I only joined today, I will be sure to post my next kill


welcome, and do remember birds are not just targets, its best you only shoot what you plan on eating.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

welcome. and to add a lil bit to what new convert said above, just remember that not all animals are pest in other parts of the world. might be smart if you or anyone else for that matter, remembers to mention the kill as a " local pest " . some on here have a hard time remembering that .


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Check this list out for all information on what can and can't be hunted in the UK: http://www.basc.org.uk//en/departments/game-and-gamekeeping/game-shooting/shooting-seasons.cfm


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> welcome. and to add a lil bit to what new convert said above, just remember that not all animals are pest in other parts of the world. might be smart if you or anyone else for that matter, remembers to mention the kill as a " local pest " . some on here have a hard time remembering that .


very true


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Imperial said:


> welcome. and to add a lil bit to what new convert said above, just remember that not all animals are pest in other parts of the world. might be smart if you or anyone else for that matter, remembers to mention the kill as a " local pest " . some on here have a hard time remembering that .


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Congradulations on your first kill! I was in my 30 before I got in to slingshots, I thought they were useless when I was a kid. One day my nephew (12 or 13 yrs old) was shooting his slingshot and handed it to me to shoot. I seen a pigeon setting in a tree, picked up a rock and shot and killed the pigeon. Been hooked on slingshot since that day.
Enjoy you new hobby and thanks for sharing. But next time take pictures.


----------



## kurthelborn (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow guys thanks for the welcome and advice, at the moment the only animals I can gut and eat safely are fish but I have every intention on learning how to prep and cook wood pigeon, rabbit and other fair game already saw a great vid on this forum on how to prep wood pigeon


----------



## Eric lockley (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a problem..i shot a squirrel in the vital spot (heart and lung) but the 9.5 mm bounced off i dont know why..i also use a barnett black widow..weather its the bands ammo or it may just have been a tough squirrel i dont know this has happend twice so ive shortend my bands alittle as i was told it hwlps.. Wish me luch..also i need a good elastic name cause my keep ripping







cheap but good i currenly have thera band gold


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Eric lockley said:


> I have a problem..i shot a squirrel in the vital spot (heart and lung) but the 9.5 mm bounced off i dont know why..i also use a barnett black widow..weather its the bands ammo or it may just have been a tough squirrel i dont know this has happend twice so ive shortend my bands alittle as i was told it hwlps.. Wish me luch..also i need a good elastic name cause my keep ripping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theraband shouldn't rip unless you are shooting stones or have your bands tied your bands incorrectly. I wouldn't advise hunting with steel as it doesn't have enough hitting power, squirrels are notoriously tough little critters. I would advise using lead to hunt with in the future and see how you get on.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

kurthelborn said:


> Thanks guys I have been browsing the hunting section and some of the guys on here pull off epic shots with a ss. btw as stupid as it may sound I know not to shoot red squirrels as they are far from pests in the uk but is there anything else less obvious I should refrain from shooting on private land?


Well they may not be pests in the UK but around here red squirrels are tearing up the shingles of roofs trying to hide their seeds and nuts. Not very healthy for the roof! If I can get a shot, I'll be taken' it. Besides I hear pan-fried squirrel can be quite tasty!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good shot im sure that i am not alone when i say that it would be nice to see some pics of your next kill.


----------

